# Can you silver solder ( braze ) 12L14



## rebush (Sep 7, 2013)

Making a tool to bench test BMW motorcycle transmissions. Took the hub with splines out of a old clutch plate and made up a piece out of 12L14 to run it with my drill. Have silver soldered it together and it looks good. Will it hold? My understanding is you can't weld 12L14 because of the lead content. Didn't know if that applied to silver solder. Thanks for you're input. Roger


----------



## DMS (Sep 7, 2013)

In a word, yes.

Several years ago, I made a "bike saw". A pedal powered hacksaw. Worked pretty well, though, as you can imagine, it was tiring. The linkages were square tubing silver brazed to bushings made from 12L14. I pedaled that thing for quite a while before I got my bandsaw.


----------

